# Table système fichiers incorrecte



## DERIVIERE (24 Septembre 2001)

Bonjour

A chaque démarrage de mon ordinateur j'ai le message suivant :

Désolé une erreur système est intervenue
table du système de fichiers incorrecte

Je ne peux redémarrer qu'en zappant la PRAM
Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée ?

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## jmoneyron (24 Septembre 2001)

Bonjour, 
C'est un problème archi- connu. Fais une recherche dans les posts de ce forum.
Pour commencer, tu vires les 2 extensions :
  - Accès Internet (une vieille extension qui ne sert plus à rien )
  -SerialShimLib (une extension utilisée pour les transferts infra-rouges)

Si çà suffit pas, la méthode Roro :
Demarrer en zapant la PRAM, 
Ouvrir le gestionnaire d'extensions
Choisir MacOS base comme réglage
Eteindre le Mac
Laisser reposer 30 secondes
Redémarrer et remettre le reglage gestionnaire d'extensions habituel
Après ça tu es tranquille pour un certain temps, mais l'incident peut se reproduire.


----------



## roro (24 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par jmoneyron:
*
Si çà suffit pas, la méthode Roro :
Demarrer en zapant la PRAM, 
Ouvrir le gestionnaire d'extensions
Choisir MacOS base comme réglage
Eteindre le Mac
Laisser reposer 30 secondes
Redémarrer et remettre le reglage gestionnaire d'extensions habituel
Après ça tu es tranquille pour un certain temps, mais l'incident peut se reproduire.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

oui, c'est exaxtement ce que j'allais proposer ! petite précision tout de même : après avoir zappé la pram, je désactive aussi les extensions. Ensuite, quand le bureau s'affiche, choisir "mac os base" dans le gest. d'extensions et faire ce qu'a dit jmoneyron.
à pbm irrationnel, solution irrationnelle   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[24 septembre 2001 : message édité par roro]


----------



## Hurrican (24 Septembre 2001)

Je croyais être débarrassé de cette saloperie depuis que la SerialShimLib dort dans les extensions désactivées. Mais voilà que les dernières versions de StuffIt me replongent dans les affres du démarrage plantogène. Alors je jongle ... Quand j'ai besoin d'Expander, j'active l'extension StuffIt, et aussitôt après ... je la désactive. Quel bordel ce truc !


----------



## jmoneyron (24 Septembre 2001)

Bonjour,
Si le problème est irrationnel, ta solution ne l'est pas, puisque le passage par MacOS de base recale ces fameuses tables de fichiers pour un temps, sans pour autant d'ailleurs empêcher que le phénomène se reproduise éventuellement.
Tu peux noté que d'autres Macusers préconisent de rebooter avec le CD d'usine, ce qui doit avoir un effet très proche.
Pour ce qui est de poursuivre le démarrage sans extension après avoir zappé la Pram, il ne semble pas que ce soit nécessaire après avoir viré les 2 extensions Accès Internet et SerialShimLib soupçonnées de participer à l'incident.


----------



## DERIVIERE (25 Septembre 2001)

Bonjour
J'ai suivi vos judicieux conseils et j'ai supprimé les 2 extentions que vous m'avez indiquées.
Tout a l'air de fonctionner correctement.
Merci à tous
A+


----------



## alèm (25 Septembre 2001)

euh, ben encore une preuve que ce bug est terrible car ces extensions ne sont pas forcement en cause même si elles sont suspectes

le problème est d'origine USB et n'affecte que les versions de Mac Os 9 françaises (sympa steve avec l'annulation de l'apple expo, ça fait chaud au coeur)


----------



## roro (25 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par DERIVIERE:
*J'ai suivi vos judicieux conseils et j'ai supprimé les 2 extentions que vous m'avez indiquées.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tu as simplement désactivé ces deux extensions ou as tu fais autre chose ?


----------



## DERIVIERE (29 Septembre 2001)

Bonjour
J'en ai tellement fait que je ne me souviens plus très bien , mais à priori je n'ai enlevé que ces 2 extensions.
A+


----------



## Télémac (29 Septembre 2001)

Il y a la méthode RORO et la mienne   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 que tu trouveras aussi explicitée en détail

pour mémoire Reformatage du DD en HFS+

réinstallation du système

désactiver toutes les extensions USB et Firewire pour lesquelles tu ne possède auncun périphérique extérieur.

J'ai procédé de cette manière sur

1 Imac DVd
2 Ibook gris
1 titanium
1 G4 classique
1 G4 sylver
1 powerbook

et 1 G3 Bureau qui gelait au démarrage avec la carte firewire et USB

Et bien je confirme que depuis  décembre 2000 ou j'ai pratiqué des tests très poussés  je n'ai plus vu une seule fois ce message.

par contre l'extension sérialshim il ne faut pas la retirer car en sus de le gestions des ports infra rouge elles gère en sous routine le USB.

Je m'en suis rendu compte en voulant installer le pilote pour le modem USB Alcatel ADSL.

En effet, en ayant désactivé cette extension, sur un ibook l'installation du pilote s'est très bien passée mais à chaque branchement sur internet avec la raie alcatel, le ibook plantait.

Par contre sur le G3 beige avec la carte USB dans les ports PCI, le pilote ne s'est pas correctement installé et un message d'erreur me signalait que l'installation n'avait pas pu être faite.

mais une fois que cette extension à de nouveau été activée, le piloté s'est correctement installé et la raie a fonctionné (sous réserve de la carte USB grillée sur le G3 car la raie pompe de trop au démarrage.)

par contre, après une installation de toast, il faut également  retirer toutes les extensions qu'il installe pour piloter les graveurs en USB et/ou firewire pour ne conserver que les extensions concernant le graveur de la marque externe que tu possèdes.


@+

[29 septembre 2001 : message édité par Télémac]


----------



## flup (30 Septembre 2001)

Chez moi, le problème a disparu avec OS 9.2.1 (d'autres sont venus à la place).

Avec 9.1 je devais débrancher tous les préiphériques USB (même le clavier) pour que ça démarre.


----------



## Hurrican (2 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Télémac:
*par contre l'extension sérialshim il ne faut pas la retirer car en sus de le gestions des ports infra rouge elles gère en sous routine le USB.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je ne pense pas que la SerialShimLib gère l'Usb, je n'ai pas eu vent de çà. Par contre elle possède des routines pour la gestion d'un port série (l'infra-rouge en l'occurence), et c'est pour çà que tu as eu des problèmes avec ton modem externe. Et encore rares sont ceux qui rencontrent ce problème, c'est lié au modèle. La SerialShimLib a été retiré d'un très gros pourcentage de Mac, et n'a provoqué aucun souci, au contraire. Pour mémoire, c'est un technicien  d'AppleCare qui m'a conseillé de le faire ... Moi je n'avais plus de soucis depuis 1 an, et là, paf, çà recommence. Bon j'ai isolé Stuffit, mais je crois que je vais migrer en 9.21, histoire de voir si ca règle le problème définitivement.


----------



## Télémac (2 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par HURRICAN:
*

Je ne pense pas que la SerialShimLib gère l'Usb, je n'ai pas eu vent de çà. Par contre elle possède des routines pour la gestion d'un port série (l'infra-rouge en l'occurence*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Si,  elle gère une sous-routine USB regardes dans gestionnaires d'extensions informations Apple l'explique.

Ce qui est intéressant ,avec la sérialshilmlib désactivée, c'est que sur le G3 beige avec ajout d'une carte USB dans les ports PCI l'installation du pilote Alcatel n'est pas arrivée au bout de la procédure,  alors que sur un ibook l'installation est arrivée au bout de la procédure mais gelait systématiquement le ibook dès que je voulais me connecter sur le réseau.

Maintenant comme je l'ai expliqué (j'ai encore copie de mes tests et rapports je peux la renvoyer en privé à ceux qui le souhaitent), sur toutes mes machines je n'ai plus de message TFI depuis décembre 2000.

De plus je sais reproduire volontairement l'affichage de ce message. 






maintenant je dois confesser que les choses bizarres, rares, sont pour ma pomme je suis un vrai parafoudre en bugs informatiques

@+

[02 octobre 2001 : message édité par Télémac]


----------



## teo (2 Octobre 2001)

Pour votre info un des derniers G4 866 je crois sous 9.2.1 vient de nous faire le coup ce matin même au démarrage... je vais voir si votre solution fonctionne mais de manière générale, vous faites démarrer comment le Mac sur le CD de démarrage, vu qu'il y a plus de bouton sur la façade ? La question est stupide mais c'est le Mac d'un collègue et je bosse pas dessus, je n'ai qu'un G4 450... avec bouton !


----------



## Télémac (2 Octobre 2001)

Bonjour

Tu mets le cd système mac allumé.

tu redémarres en appuyant sur la touche C jusqu'à l'affichage de la fenètre MAC OS


@+

[02 octobre 2001 : message édité par Télémac]


----------



## teo (2 Octobre 2001)

Oui OK, si le mac est encore ou déjà sous contrôle, je peux le faire, mais là j'ai un message redémarrer en début de boot ! Rien à faire sans les Extensions. Il replante.
Je redémarre, j'appuie sur la touche C pour espérer ouvrir le tiroir (le bouton du clavier Eject marche pas...), il cherche même pas le CD Apple (même pas de point d'interrogation...) il redémarre sur le disque de démarrage direct et replante en début de boot.

En zappant la PRam ça marche comme noté ci-dessus (Pour info: mon collègue avait déjà désactivé SerialShim...), le Mac redémarre sans problème. Mais ça règle pas le prob du tiroir du Mac... Esthétiquement c'est pas mal mais ça complique un peu... Le jour ou zapper la PRam ne sufira pas à le faire redémarrer, je pourrai pas redémarrer sur le CD...


----------



## Télémac (2 Octobre 2001)

Essayes pendant le démarrage d'enfoncer la touche "EJECTION CD" sur le clavier (il faut la maintenir relativement longtemps).

Si ton mac est en réseau il essaye de se connecter et n'y arrive pas,  dans ce cas débranches tous les prériphériques et réseau et essayes de le redémarrer

Sinon c'est la bidouille, derrière la façade le lecteur CD à bien les boutons.

En ouvrant le coté du G4 est-ce que tu as de la place (je ne suis pas devant mon G4) pour insérer un trombone et essayes d'appuyer le bouton d'éjection du lecteur ?

tiens nous au gaz






sinon je ne vois plus que le pied de biche et le marteau  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






(heps faut pas faire hein)

par contre si tu arrives à ouvrir le lecteur CD et y mettre le CD, mais qu'il refuse de démarrer en appuyant sur la touche C, dans tableau de bord sélectionnes comme disque de démarrage le CD.

@+


----------



## Hurrican (3 Octobre 2001)

Bizarre ton histoire de SerialShimLib Télémac. Moi le seul mac que je connaisse qui l'utilise encore, c'est le bronze d'un copain, parce qu'il utilise le port infrarouge. Mon Joystick Ares, ma HP840C, mon lecteur Zip, mon Hub, ma webcam, ma souris Logitech, fonctionnent tous très bien sans elle.

Entre parenthèses tu indiques dans ta technique de virer toutes les extensions Usb non utilisées ... c'est exactement ce que m'a dit le technicien Apple. Et puisque SerialShimLib gère en partie l'Usb (ce que je ne savais pas) c'est pour çà qu'il me l'a fait viré ! Ce qui a règlé mon problème depuis Octobre 2000 (plus longtemps que toi) ... jusqu'à il y a 15 jours.

Ta technique, ne marche pas à tout les coups ... la preuve, mon disque est bien en HFS+, je n'ai aucune extension autres que celles des périphériques branchés, et je ne peux plus booter sans avoir à zapper la PRam si je laisse l'extension Stuffit Expander active. 

Ca me sort par les yeux ce problème. Il y a forcément une raison à la base pour que seule la version française de MacOS soit affecté. Les développeurs de Cupertino, ferait bien de se pencher sur ce bug, qui montre que le monde de la pomme n'est pas meilleur que celui d'en face. Ca gache complètement l'image de sérieux.


----------



## Télémac (3 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par HURRICAN:
[QB]
Ta technique, ne marche pas à tout les coups ... la preuve, mon disque est bien en HFS+, je n'ai aucune extension autres que celles des périphériques branchés, et je ne peux plus booter sans avoir à zapper la PRam si je laisse l'extension Stuffit Expander active. 
QB]<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Juste une précision complémentaire.
En plus j'ai viré les extensions firewires pour les périph que je ne possède pas.

Personnellement je pense à l'alimentation qui ne suit pas car stuffit est en permanece actif sur mes machines et ne me pose pas de pblm.

Et ceci est d'autant plus significatif que j'ai eu des gels du G3 en importation vidéo alors qu'une une carte firewire et une carte graphique ATI sont insérés dabns les ports PCI. Sans périphériques en activités aucun pblm.

Par contre .

Gel du mac en importation après quelques secondes alors que le DD externe continuait à enregistrer et le caméscope continuait à lire.

Après avoir retiré la carte graphique plus de plantages.

J'ai le même pblm si j'insère une carte USB avec une des autres cartes, le G3 Beige gel dès qu'un périphérique "pompe" qu'il soit USB ou Firewire. (d'ailleurs avec un oscilloscope c 'est visible)

Attention ce type de panne est reproduit que sur un G3 avec adjonction de carte USB/Firewire et graphique par contre  je n'ai jamais eu de message TDFI.

Mais sur les machines avec les ports natifs j'ai ce message.

Je reprécise que j'ai fais les tests au mois de décembre machine vide CAD. : Formatage du DD en HFS+, installation du système sans autres applications ni pilotes. 
Dans ce contexte selon le périphérique USB branché (même le hub) soit le G3 beige bloque soit le G4 me balance ce message d'erreur.

Et après avoir retiré les extensions USB et firewire pour les périphériques que je ne possède pas depuis je n'ai plus vu ce message (mais ceci est un témoignage ça peut me tomber sur la figure)

Si tu souhaites pas à pas le détail des tests je suis en mesure de te l'envoyer

Toutes les machines étaient en 9.1 (et maintenant en 9.2.1)

Pour la question de l'alim, j'en suis d'autant convaincu que pour mémoire j'ai grillé sur carte USB + 1 carte Firewire USB insérées dans les ports PCI.

D'ailleurs en demandant aux techniciens ATI pourquoi leur carte me gel le G3, j'ai eu par email comme information qu'il confirme mon analyse que le pblm penche du coté de l'alim mais ils ignorent à qui en attribuer la cause, à eux, à l'USB, Firewire, apple ?

De toute manière mon pblm étant marginal ils ne pensent pas s'en occuper.


@+


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Octobre 2001)

Je suis assez d'accord avec le dernier post de Telemac, tournant autour d'un pb d'alim. 

En dehors du bug TDFI que j'ai eu comme tout le monde, j'ai des pbs de figeage de ma souris USB Kensignton par exemple lors des reboot à chaud, ou au moment où je connecte un disque externe USB ou FW.

J'ai donc écrit à Kensington :

"Hi,
I have an USB mouse in a box optical pro connected to my PowerMac G4, model #72112.
On my mac, I am using both OS 9.1 french, and OS 10.1 french.
With OS 9.1, I am using Mouseworks english version 5.6
With OS 10.1, I am using Mouseworks OS X 1.1 beta
My mouse is connected to a MacAlly iKey keyboard, and I havo no other USB device connected.
Under OS 9.1, two times among three, the mouse is frozen after rebooting in 'hot' conditions. It doesn't happens when starting up the mac from 'cold' conditions. I have to un-plug and plug again the mouse in order to have it working.
Under OS X, I was using Mouseworks 1.0 when I had OS 10.0.4. With this configuration, the mouse is freezing about one time among two when connecting and mounting on the desk an external firewire hard drive. It happened sometimes too when hot plugging an external USB hard drive too. I have not enough experience with 10.1 to say if it still happens. But I noticed a freeze one time when launching an application (internet explorer 5.1). Each time, unplug and plug again the mouse solves the problem. Nevertheless, with OS X, the mouse doesn't freeze sometimes when rebooting from hot conditions, as it happens with OS 9.
I don't know if it is a general problem, or special for my configuration. Maybe there is a bad interaction with my MacAlly keyboard (but why only with OS 9 ?). Another possibility is a rather bad gestion of USB for french Mac OS: we have the exclusivity of the silly bug 'bomb at start-up with the message 'table de système de fichiers incorrecte'' which happens only with french OS 9 and is documented in the apple knowledge base. This bug has something to do with USB gestion. Some people are saying that it has something to do with the specifications of our electrical power in france (same intensity as in USA, but 220 volts), it seems to cause problems with non auto-alimented USB devices.
Are you aware of these freezing problems ?"

Et voila la réponse :

"Usually these types of freezing problems do occur when there is a power issue. I think you have two good points as to your explanation of the cause. I would first suggest you test plugging directly into the computer, as we have seen some incompatibility problems with MacAlly keyboards. If this does not seem to help, I think the problem may come from the issues you listed with USB under the French version of Mac OS. If this is the case, unfortunately the only thing you could do is wait for Apple to release an update for the USB problems, or you could also try downloading the latest version of GameSprockets (input sprockets) and see if that helps."

Donc mon clavier MacAlly est peut-être en cause, mais la gestion de l'USB et de la puissance électrique est bien une cause possible. Et le fait que j'ai aussi bien des soucis en OS 9 qu'en OS X fait pencher le doute vers un pb hardware ou de firmware.


----------



## Télémac (3 Octobre 2001)

Bonjour

Bon comme le pblm est important, certains pourront peut être au vu de mon rapport édité à l'époque, faire des regroupements je balance mes tests au cas ou.

Pour ce qui concerne ce message derreur au démarrage de « table incorrecte veiller ), je pense quil faut plus spécifiquement en chercher la cause du côté des extensions Usb et/ou de lalimentation.

En effet, voici les tests que jai réalisé sur 2 G4, 1 Imac DVD, 2 Ibook, 1 Titanium:

Reformaté le HD en HSS+

Tout nouveau système 9.1 et ensuitre 9,2,1

A par le système aucune application, ni compacteur comme stuffit installés.


Fait le test de redémarrage avec branchés sur le port USB (lun après lautre) différents périphériques usb

A chaud pas de pbm si lon branche sur le port USB, par contre, si lon branche un des périphériques non auto-alimentés électriquement sur le port USB du clavier, un message signale que le port nest pas adapté à lalimentation de ce type de périphérique.

Test avec un périphérique lecteur ZIP équipé dune alimentation électrique individuelle et dun interrupteur marche arrêt.

-	au démarrage : 
l interrupteur sur arrêt : aucun pblm
interrupteur sur marche : le système réclame linstallation du pilote du lecteur ZIP
notre message ( table incorrecte ) nest pas affiché

Un périphérique caméra web sans interrupteur marche arrêt et non auto-alimenté :
A chaud comme au démarrage, le système réclame le pilote mais notre message (table incorrecte ) nest pas affiché

Un lecteur de disquette sans interrupteur marche arrêt et sans alimentation
Au démarrage : notre message (table incorrecte...) est affiché (ce type de lecteur ne réclame pas linstallation de pilote spécifique il utilise les extensions du système apple)

A chaud pas de pblm

Un lecteur carte smart média 
Au démarrage notre message (table  incorrecte) nest pas affiché par contre le système réclame le pilote du lecteur.

De plus je précise que des erreurs sont signalées sur les évènements usb ; Vous pouvez le voir dans menu pomme/ information apple/onglet périphérique/événement USB cocher afficher rapport.

Voilà mon témoignage du 3 mars 2001

A+


Tests complémentaires réalisés et conclusions dune solution (provisoire) qui depuis 6 mois tient la route.(au risque de faire une redite par rapport à ce qui précède mais ceci sont mes propos communiqués sur plusieurs forums à différentes dates, je préfère vous faire partage mon expérience à diverses étapes) 

Jai installé OS  9.1 SANS AUTRE APPLICATION NI COMPACTEUR (bref une belle clean install)

sur un G3 Beige équipé dune carte USB et dune carte firewire
Un imac DVD
Un G4
Un ibook

Les périphériques USB testés

- Lecteur de disquette sans interrupteur marche/arrêt mais auto-alimenté
- Caméra WEB sans interrupteur marche/arrêt et non auto-alimenté
- Lecteur de carte smart média sans interrupteur marche/arrêt et non auto-alimenté
- Lecteur ZIP avec interrupteur marche/arrêt et auto-alimenté
- Lecteur graveur CD avec interrupteur marche/arrêt et auto-alimenté
- Modem ADSL Alcatel USB non auto-alimenté sans interrupteur marche arrêt
- 2 hubs auto-alimentés.

Jai eu un comportement problématique et deux  incidents graves avec le G3 (gel au démarrage si un périphérique gourmand en énergie comme le modem ADSL USB Alcatel auto-alimenté et sans interrupteur marche arrêt, grillé une carte mixte firewire/Usb+ une carte USB  lors dun branchement à chaud du périphérique qui me gel le G3 au démarrage) mais jamais notre fichu message

Le imac DVD refuse de graver si le graveur est sur le HUB. Il faut impérativement que le graveur soit sur le port 2 du imac mais pour le moment pas encore eu ce fichu message et il se comportait bizarrement avec le lecteur de disquette.

Le ibook ma pour le moment pas embêté.

Le G4 lui ma systématiquement, sous certaines conditions dutilisation énumérées ci-dessous, gratifié de notre message que je suis en mesure de provoquer systématiquement.

Pour mémoire 

Sur les périphériques usb non auto-alimenté, et branchés au démarrage :2 me réclament le pilote les concernant et 1 provoque laffichage de notre message derreur : cest le périphérique auto-alimenté mais sans interrupteur marche arrêt.

Si je démarre le G4 sans périphérique branché, je nai pas notre message. En branchant à chaud les 2 premiers périphériques non auto-alimentés le système réclame leur pilote. Pour le périphérique auto alimenté, générant laffichage de notre message derreur, celui-ci est monté sur le bureau sans pblm.

Si pour le périphérique auto-alimenté, je le laisse branché au démarrage mais retire de la prise dalimentation le transformateur, je nai pas notre message derreur.

Pour les périphériques équipés de leur bouton marche arrêt et auto-alimenté : 

Au démarrage si ces périphériques sont branchés et que le bouton est sur marche, notre message est affiché.

Si par contre au démarrage nos périphériques sont en position arrêt pas de pblm.

Quest-je pris comme dispositions ?

Je me suis aperçu que bon nombre de pilotes sont génériques et installent bien des extensions (comme par ailleurs apple) permettant de brancher dautres périphériques USB : les imprimantes, les lecteurs magnéto optiques, DD externe USB, graveur  (ceci est également vrai pour les firewires).

Jai mis à la poubelle toutes les extensions USB et firewire tant apple quexterne à apple dont je nai pas le périphérique correspondant.

Jai installé le pack office, les différents compacteurs, et bon nombre de logiciels et depuis 5 mois je nai plus vu de message.


Sauf mon pblm dalim et ou de mauvaise alimentation sur mon G3 Beige.

Autre piste mais toujours dans le domaine de tension. Il semblerait quaux USA ce pblm nexiste pas. Suite à mes malheureuses expériences, les USA sont en 110 volts 60 hz  lalim suit est les extensions USB correspondent à ces normes. Mais nous en Europe sommes en 220V 50hz du coup est ce que le programme des extensions gérant la tension nest-il pas out ? (hypothèse comme une autre) 

Je ne pense pas non plus que cest dans lordre de chargement des extensions.

En effet je pense quau moment de la startup séquence le système « regarde » ce qui est branché en plus de linspection interne des composants Mac. Or si le périphérique qui génère ce message  est branché,  effectivement lextension du port USB est chargée et « le robinet est ouvert » et je pense quensuite le système ne peut plus terminer ses activités et ce message apparaît.

Si le même périphérique nest pas branché au démarrage, son extension USB est me semble-t-il pas chargée et le message nest pas affiché. Il suffit de brancher à chaud ledit périphérique le système va charcher en mémoire son extension USB (il suffit dentendre le (tricotage du DD) et la je nai pas ce message par contre il arrive que le Mac Gèl juste après que la led du périphérique est passée au vert


8/07/2001

Complément de mon propos qui me fait dire que cest bien un pblm de gestion de la tension et non dordre de chargement des extensions.

Javais comme tout un chacun désactivé lextension sérialshimlib. (erreur car en plus de la gestion des ports infrarouge elle gère des sous-ensembles USB.

En lançant pour me connecter sur internet,  le pilote du modem USB ADSL speed touch alcatel, les leds de branchement  (une pour la détection ADSL  et lautre pour la détection du branchement à lUSB) sont restées au rouge.

En voulant me connecter, la led concernant le branchement USB passe au vert et gel du G3. 

Sur ce jinstalle le pilote sous windows 98  sur le mac avec virtual PC.

Chouette par défaut déjà la led de détection USB est verte (cest donc bien les extensions windows qui prennent le contrôle).

Je lance la connexion, virtual PC fait appel aux extensions USB alcatel du mac,  et re-gel du G3

Vouali mon témoignage complémentaire @+


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par flup:
*
Chez moi, le problème a disparu avec OS 9.2.1 (d'autres sont venus à la place).
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Quels problèmes avec la 9.2.1 s'il te plait ? Peux tu les lister succinctement ? Merci.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par HURRICAN:
*
Entre parenthèses tu indiques dans ta technique de virer toutes les extensions Usb non utilisées ... c'est exactement ce que m'a dit le technicien Apple. 
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ce que t'a donné ton technicien Apple, c'est le moyen de contourner la manifestation du bug, pas de le supprimer.

Mais est-ce que tu en as profité pour lui demander quelle était l'origine exacte du bug, et SURTOUT si ils étaient en train de bosser dessus pour l'éradiquer, et quand on aurait un patch ???? C'est cela la vraie question.

A ce propos, je ne crois pas que la 9.2.1 résolve le pb. Il y a un post dans ce thread qui semble mentionner le contraire, et je me rapelle avoir lu dans ce forum une réaction le jour de la sortie de la 9.2.1 Fr. Il me semble bien que quelqu'un l'a eu en redémarrant juste après avoir fait la MAJ.


----------



## Benjo (3 Octobre 2001)

Bonjour,

j'ai eu plusieurs fois le problème de TDFI. Après avoir lu les forums il y a quelque temps, j'ai supprimé Accès Internet des extensions. Je n'ai pas eu besoin de virer Serialshimlib car il n'était déjà pas là.

Depuis, ça fait quelques mois, plus aucun problème.

Pour les pbs d'alim, j'ai un ami sur PC qui a du changer de modem USB ADSL car il pompait trop en courant, est-ce que ça pourrait être une cause des soucis de certains ?

Benjo
iMac DV 400, OS9.1 + graveur USB, scanner USB et imprimante USB


----------



## Hurrican (5 Octobre 2001)

Non je confirme bien, je n'ai pas non plus d'extensions firewire, ni DVD d'ailleurs, puisque mon iMac n'a qu'un lecteur CD ... j'ai tout désactivé depuis belle lurette.
Je précise aussi que StuffIt fonctionnait en version 6.0 (mais ne décompressait pas correctement les archives ...). C'est depuis la 6.01 que ca merdoie !
Et pour répondre à une question posée, j'ai bel et bein demandé au technicien s'il savait quand ce bug serait corrigé. Il m'a simplement répondu qu'il ne faisait pas partie de l'équipe de développement, et qu'il n'avait donc aucun renseignement à ce sujet ... logique.


----------



## Télémac (5 Octobre 2001)

Je viens de faire un test sur un Imac DVD avec suffit 5 d'installé et j'ai réussi à reproduire de message de TDFI avec le périphérique non-autoalimenté comme explicité ci-dessus.

Donc il semblerait que ce ne soit pas seulement imputacle à la version 6 de stuffit

Par contre ce n'est pas plutôt une interaction dans le démarrage avec internet explorer et Stuffit.

En effet, il est donc possible dans les préférences d'internet de préciser que par défaut c'est stuffit qui est le décompresseur par défaut.

Du coup dans le dossier extension  système, les extensions stuffit  sont dans un dossier spécial  (sur le imac dvd) et des fois en dehors de ce dossier qui n'existe même pas sur le G4.

Hurricane sur ton Imac tu as les extensions Stuffit dans un dossier spécial ou mélangées avec les autres?

@+

[07 octobre 2001 : message édité par Télémac]


----------



## Télémac (7 Octobre 2001)

Hurrican par curiosité intellectuelle peut tu tester la solution suivante que jai essayé pour ce qui concerne les extensions suffit.

Pour mémoire, il me semble que certaine version OS intégrant  Internet explorer, installe stuffit expander qui est utilisé par défaut pour décompresser automatiquement les fichiers téléchargés sur le web.

Selon l'installeur, les extensions stuffit sont comme explicité, dans un dossier séparé dans le dossier extensions système, alors que des fois elles sont installées directement dans le dossier extensions système.

Sur le Imac DVD j'ai refait le test.

laissé le dossier extensions Stuffit dans le dossier extensions système

branché mon périphérique USB non auto-alimenté avec qui j'arrive à provoquer au démarrage notre message TDFI.

patatras je l'ai à nouveau eu ce message

du coup comme sur le G4 les extensions Stuffit ne sont pas dans un dossier spécial j'ai adopté la même config. concernant lesdites extensions Struffit puis redémarré le imac avec mon fameux périphérique et au démarrage pas ce message TDFI.

CAD j'ai sorti de leur dossier spécial les extensions Stuffit,

placé lesdites extensions directement dans le dossier extensions système

mis à la corbeille l'ancien dossier vide des extension Stuffit.

Par contre ce qui est bizarre, lors dune décompression automatique là la fin du téléchargement, jai un premier fichier avec licône dun fichier compressé en  .sit,.

Puis après une décompression lancé manuellement un second fichier avec une icône type feuille de papier en .sit.sit 

Et après seulement ce fichier décompressé le fichier réel est visible dans son dossier ;

Ce qui veut dire que le fichier téléchargé est décompressé 3 x ;

Merci pour ta curiosité

@+

[07 octobre 2001 : message édité par Télémac]


----------



## Hurrican (9 Octobre 2001)

Ecoute, il ne me semble pas qu'il me reste un dossier séparé, mais comme j'ai pas le mac sous la main, je ne peux rien affirmé.
Demain soir mardi 09/10/01 je suis chez moi, et je vérifierais une fois de plus mon dossier, au cas où.
Je précise que je ne laisse quasiment jamais mon hub Usb branché. Je ne le connecte que lorsque j'ai besoin d'imprimer, d'utiliser le Joystick, le Zip, ou la Webcam. Pour une raison simple, c'est un hub qui cause ... et il arrête pas ! un de ces jours je vais lui déssouder le haut parleur pour simplifier le problème


----------

